# How is hackberry for turning?



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

Saw a hackberry tree being cut up today here in my hood and was thinking about getting a few pieces. Is it worth fooling with? I've read it's a rather bland wood.


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Had a friend cut one down the other day and I scavenged some from him. Haven't turned any yet but I just hate to turn down any free wood especially since I am still in the learning/experimenting stage of my lathe turning development. I'd say grab a little and give it a spin.

john


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

If you have a place to stick it away...it can get less bland. I would snag some and throw it in a shady spot and let it spalt and turn it later. It should make for more interesting turnings by winter, if you have the space/patience. Hackberry spalts easy and stays pretty solid (doesn't get as punky as some woods).


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Hey Daren that is some good looking wood! The pieces I have are about 6-8 inches in diameter and around 24 inches long. I was going to anchorseal the ends so they wouldn't check. Can wood still spalt if the ends are sealed? If so is the best way to hope for it to stick it in a shady somewhat damp spot? thanks

John


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

jdixon said:


> I was going to anchorseal the ends so they wouldn't check. Can wood still spalt if the ends are sealed? If so is the best way to hope for it to stick it in a shady somewhat damp spot? thanks


I think there is some debate on the end seal and spalting. I have had some spalt (unintentionally, forgot about them) with sealed ends, but I believe they spalt better unsealed so I don't seal the ones I plan on spalting. Hackberry will not check terribly bad anyway. Yep a shady damp spot. If you want to try to "help" mother nature pile some leaves on them, I do. I have heard some guys shake up a beer and spray them then cover with leaves...that may well work, but seems like a waste of a perfectly good beer. (all kidding aside the beer thing is a very common practice by some of the best in the biz)


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Let's see what was that old Barbara Walters interview what kind of tree would you be? Hmmmm if I were a tree what kind of beer would I want? Maybe a Sam Adams, a light beer perhaps, maybe a Budweiser, a Guiness, Corona? Oh the choices! Thanks Daren for the info.

John


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

I would think Pabst or Old Milwaukee would work, since I ain't drinking it.:no:


----------

